# Ruger 10/22



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm looking for a Ruder 10/22 for my son and I to plink with. Anyone know the bestpriced place to shop? Dick's has the wood stock version for $190.00 I'm hoping it will go on sale soon. Thanks.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Fin,Feather & Fur is having a sale this weekend. They have 2 types of Rugger 10/22. The one is a 10/22 .22LR Walnut/Blue Modle #1102 but they want $249.99 for it. Then they have a 10/22 .22LR Hardwood/Blue Modle #1103 for $189.99 So Dick's price is not bad. If you go to Giant Eagle shopping store and by a Dick's Gift card when you go to buy you will earn .60+ gal off on gas!! I do this ALL the time as the Dick's here is right next door to Giant Eagle.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

www.gunbroker.com they have about every version of 10/22 you could want along with every aftermarket part you could think of.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

There are a number of 10.00 off 50.00 purchases out there. Google, dicks coupons. Use em alot ! Mike


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I can remember when we sold them all day for $119 @ All About Sports. That was around 12 years ago though.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

pretty sure those coupons don't work for firearms....worth reading the fine print though.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

They cant be used on firearms or ammo.


----------

